# emotiva to fbq



## bis (Oct 8, 2007)

I have the lmc pre pro connected to an fbq 2496 and to get the input levels up to where the setup thread suggests I have to raise my sub level to 10 and drop my mains down to <-0 is this ok or am I doing something wrong, I was using starwars ep 1 pod race with the mains a good bit louder than I would normaly have them. I'm just concerned that I have soemthing wrong. I'm waiting on my sound card to come in so I can run rew so no calibration yet.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I'm just concerned that I have soemthing wrong.


No, there are some receivers and processors that have rather low line level outputs, and so you do your best. Be sure the FBQ is on the consumer setting of -10dBV. Don't overdrive the sub trim from your processor too much, as you may cause some distortion that would be much more noticeable than loosing a few bits in the FBQ2496.

brucek


----------



## bis (Oct 8, 2007)

brucek said:


> No, there are some receivers and processors that have rather low line level outputs, and so you do your best. Be sure the FBQ is on the consumer setting of -10dBV. Don't overdrive the sub trim from your processor too much, as you may cause some distortion that would be much more noticeable than loosing a few bits in the FBQ2496.
> 
> brucek


What do you think would be a good level, I'm still trying to get a grasp of this fbq I really don't have any idea how to set the filters with out some guidance so I have been running in bypass mode until I get the soundcard unless some on can give me a good default setting but you would probably have to know the room response wouldn't you. This afternoon I got out the spl meter hit test on the processor andand then matched the speaker levels to the sub.I'm not sure if this is right or wrong but let me say I had to reduce their levels quite a bit.Anyway thanks for responding and if anyone with an emotiva proc. wants to chime in with their experiences feel free.
By the way my sub is a 15" tc 2k single 4 ohmvc sealed with a qsc plx 2402 running 4 ohm mono.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What do you think would be a good level, I'm still trying to get a grasp of this fbq


Well, since you don't have enough level to reach maximum input levels to the FBQ, simply set a reasonable setting on your processor and leave it at that. If your mains speaker trims are all around 0, and the max trim allowed is +10, then if you set the sub at +5 to +7 or thereabout, then you'll be fine.



> give me a good default setting but you would probably have to know the room response wouldn't you


There is no _default_ setting, since the EQ is there to compensate for _your_ situation (room and equipment)... You need to measure your room with REW and add filters to create a smooth response. Until then, use bypass....

brucek


----------



## bis (Oct 8, 2007)

> Well, since you don't have enough level to reach maximum input levels to the FBQ, simply set a reasonable setting on your processor and leave it at that. If your mains speaker trims are all around 0, and the max trim allowed is +10, then if you set the sub at +5 to +7 or thereabout, then you'll be fine.


The levels of the mains are as follows fl and fr -9,center -5, rs and ls -6 these were set using the test tone s on the proc. and an spl meter at listening position and matched to the subs reading on the meter. Was this the wrong way to do it?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Was this the wrong way to do it?


Well, the purpose of the speaker trim setup in any processor/receiver is for _matching_ levels, not setting a specific level.

So, normally, you set all your speaker trims to zero. Then, while at your listening position, you start from the front left (usually) which remains at trim zero and record the setting on your SPL meter (it doesn't matter what the actual SPL level is) and then go to the rest of the speakers and match that SPL level of the front left on each speaker by adjusting the trims up or down to suit. The sub is usually set a bit higher to taste (some like +5dB, some like +10dB)......

brucek


----------



## bis (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks, I do have a little gain on the amp left that I could use also. Can't wait to get the soundcard and run the rew


----------

